# Should Japan stay Japanese..Should Japanese politicians write policy so it doesn’t?



## BrokeLoser (Dec 19, 2018)

What about Singapore?
Why aren’t these nations following the U.S. if diversity is so awesome for natives? Why aren’t their politicians encouraging thirdworld nations to send them their flunkies?


----------



## miketx (Dec 19, 2018)

They not stupid.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 19, 2018)

How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 . 

Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .



The 78 years ago WW2?
The best thing the Japanese can do for Japan is stay racist...no?
Hasn’t history taught us that?


----------



## Timmy (Dec 19, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> ...



Yes . 78 years later they are still our bitch .  They can’t even have a real military.  All their neighbors hate them.  China would enslave their asses if not for us . 

Nature itself favors diversity .  The US is the #1 superpower because of it .


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Hold on a minute...so they weren’t our bitch before the great diversification in the U.S.? They only became our bitch thanks to diversification?
You might want to have a peek at U.S. race demos in 1940 bud.

You raise another point...China, a global superpower, how’s diversity working out for them?


----------



## boilermaker55 (Dec 19, 2018)

Do  you live in Japan?

Does it strike anyone else that is not a tDrumpester, that when someone on the board makes a comparison to the health care sys


BrokeLoser said:


> What about Singapore?
> Why aren’t these nations following the U.S. if diversity is so awesome for natives? Why aren’t their politicians encouraging thirdworld nations to send them their flunkies?



tem in another country that works


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 19, 2018)

boilermaker55 said:


> Do  you live in Japan?
> 
> Does it strike anyone else that is not a tDrumpester, that when someone on the board makes a comparison to the health care sys
> 
> ...



It seems as though the healthcare systems around the globe aren’t working...if they were so great why would everyone bring their dying children here for treatment?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 19, 2018)

Are there any another nations with politicians pushing policies to encourage diversification and illegal migration?
Why or why not? 
I’m genuinely curious.


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 19, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Are there any another nations with politicians pushing policies to encourage diversification and illegal migration?
> Why or why not?
> I’m genuinely curious.


I hope not.  It’s been our secret weapon for 250 years.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 19, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any another nations with politicians pushing policies to encourage diversification and illegal migration?
> ...



Our “secret weapon” is tens of millions of taxpayer dependent, immoral, indecent, dirty thirdworlders?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 19, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> What about Singapore?
> Why aren’t these nations following the U.S. if diversity is so awesome for natives? Why aren’t their politicians encouraging thirdworld nations to send them their flunkies?



Singapore is a very culturally diverse country with four official languages and diversity quotas in 70% of the housing estates.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 19, 2018)

fncceo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What about Singapore?
> ...


Quit moving the goalposts.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 19, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Singapore is as racially diverse as a country can be. I lived there for 10 years before coming back to the Midwest and I really miss the warm weather.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 19, 2018)

Japan does get its fair share of economic migrants.  Only the Japanese living standard is much lower so they don't get as many as the USA.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 19, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Not really.

They are racially diverse as ASIA can be, but not actually racially diverse compared to the west.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 20, 2018)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .


Diversity has fuck all to do with winning a war you loon.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 20, 2018)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .


I know.  I lived there.

It's also the safest and cleanest.

So, FUCK DIVERSITY.  I want cleanliness and low crime.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> What about Singapore?
> Why aren’t these nations following the U.S. if diversity is so awesome for natives? Why aren’t their politicians encouraging thirdworld nations to send them their flunkies?



Okay, here's the problem.  While I greatly admire the Japanese and their culture, the fact is, their anti-immigrant policies have locked them into a demographic Death Spiral.  

'This is death to the family': Japan's fertility crisis is creating economic and social woes never seen before

In fact, the Japanese are giving away houses in some areas because they have no one to live in them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Are there any another nations with politicians pushing policies to encourage diversification and illegal migration?
> Why or why not?
> I’m genuinely curious.



Germany has pretty liberal immigration policies, and they have the strongest economy in Europe.


----------



## José (Dec 20, 2018)

Japan absorbs thousands of JAPANESE immigrants every year, JoeB... mainly from Brazil the country that has the largest Japanese population outside Japan.

They want nothing to do with the multiracialist madness of the West...

They look at what's happening in the US and think "this country is batshit crazy".


----------



## Norman (Dec 20, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Are there any another nations with politicians pushing policies to encourage diversification and illegal migration?
> Why or why not?
> I’m genuinely curious.



Why would they need to be? Only white is evil bro.

Get rid of whites, the diversity that we need.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 20, 2018)

José said:


> Japan absorbs thousands of JAPANESE immigrants every year, JoeB... mainly from Brazil the country that has the largest Japanese population outside Japan.
> 
> They want nothing to do with the multiracialist madness of the West...
> 
> They look at what's happening in the US and think "this country is batshit crazy".



There aren't that many japanese in Brazil, I suspect.  

You aren't going to offset a million people a year population loss with a few thousands of repatriates. 

Again- DEMOGRAPHIC DEATH SPIRAL.  not enough babies being born, too many old people living too long.


----------



## José (Dec 20, 2018)

The destruction of the racial composition of western countries has nothing to do with low birth rates and everything to do with WWII, Joe.

America, Britain, France could easily replace any demographic deficit with immigration from other white countries.... There are millions of Russians, Poles, Baltic nations' citizens who would kill for a US or British visa.

The destruction of their racial composition, the genocide of white people, to speak plain English, is the result of a consensus formed after WWII that countries with large white majorities should be subjected to a process of forced "racial diversification" without the consent of their peoples (who would never have allowed it to happen in the 50's), to avoid another global calamity and genocide like WWII.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 20, 2018)

don't really give a shit what japan does. if they want to show diversity have at it. if they want to keep it japanese, have at it. their country, their rules.


----------



## José (Dec 20, 2018)

The big irony behind iceberg's post is the fact that the "racial diversification" (code word for genocide) of America, Britain, Canada and so many other western nations was implemented totally against the will of their populations who were *NEVER* consulted about the outrage through a plebiscite.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 20, 2018)

José said:


> The big irony behind iceberg's post is the fact that the "racial diversification" (code word for genocide) of America, Britain, Canada and so many other western nations was implemented totally against the will of their populations who were *NEVER* consulted about the outrage through a plebiscite.



The sad part is; ignorant fools amongst us have somehow been programmed to believe they shouldn’t care, that diversification is good and that they benefit from it. They’ll encourage politicians to push policy to promote greater diversity...These same fools will hunger strike, protest and pray that government agencies intervene to prevent the spotted owl from being flushed from its native habitat. Weird shit.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 20, 2018)

This country is changing rapidly, and no amount of dreaming or fussing can change that fact.

It is what it is.  Deal with it.  For a change.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 20, 2018)

iceberg said:


> don't really give a shit what japan does. if they want to show diversity have at it. if they want to keep it japanese, have at it. their country, their rules.



The premise of the thread is; “politicians writing policy to encourage diversity”. Why does it seem like the U.S. is the only nation with politicians whom are actively recruiting low iQ, indecent, immoral thirdworlders by the millions? The LefTarded tell us that We The People benefit from such a thing...if that’s true, why aren’t the politicians of other nations selling such bullshit?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> This country is changing rapidly, and no amount of dreaming or fussing can change that fact.
> 
> It is what it is.  Deal with it.  For a change.



Won’t happen bud...Trump was elected for one reason; The People Are fed up, they HATE wetbacks and they want something done about it. Your dream of a filthy Brown America won’t happen anytime soon...sorry bud.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 20, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This country is changing rapidly, and no amount of dreaming or fussing can change that fact.
> ...


Yeah, things are going just swimmingly for you so far.
.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Isn’t it though...Obeaner Care is dying a slow death, the DACA pukes are about to be sent packing, wetbacks have gone back into hiding, we have troops on the border, iCE raids all day everyday, we own SCOTUS, The Senate and the White House. You’re right, shit doesn’t suck right now for good, real Americans.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 20, 2018)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .


You think WW II is an argument against diversity?  

What a fucking imbecile.

Below is the kind of shit our government said about the Japanese during WW II.  So who was the racist?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 20, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any another nations with politicians pushing policies to encourage diversification and illegal migration?
> ...


Really?  How did we benefit from it?  Peanut Butter?


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 20, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Your dirty ass ancestors should have stayed in their shithole country, migrant filth


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 20, 2018)

Despite the American propensity to act otherwise, not everything is either saintly or demonic.
"Diversity" is something that is neutral in itself. 'What diversity' and 'what impacts' determine when it is good (for people) and when it is unhelpful or hurtful to people.
There are definitely positive outcomes often from new inputs.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 20, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Despite the American propensity to act otherwise, not everything is either saintly or demonic.
> "Diversity" is something that is neutral in itself. 'What diversity' and 'what impacts' determine when it is good (for people) and when it is unhelpful or hurtful to people.
> There are definitely positive outcomes often from new inputs.



I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 20, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Haha...yeah, cuz you’d want to be here had it been run and built by natives or Mexicans....who would spoon feed you and your bottom feeding people?


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 20, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Natives and Mexicans have been part of this country since it’s birth, despite the genocidal madness of the white race


----------



## 80zephyr (Dec 20, 2018)

We were once proud of being a "melting pot". Now, diversity is what we want. How do people become one nation by being diverse? We either acclimate, or we fragment. My heritage is Polish, and I am sure that my ancestors who arrived here were "diverse" when being compared to an American citizen. And in just a few generations, my family has gone from being Polish to being 100% American. We don't talk Polish or even cook the "old" food.

So the question. If diversity is so good, how does the country keep people diverse? 

Mark


----------



## Timmy (Dec 20, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> ...



Well, Code Talkers comes to mind.  Japanese couldn’t figure out the native amarican languages we used to communicate.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 20, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> ...



Great .  Go live in the Emerites.  Safe and clean .  You just have to give up your rights and individuality .


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 20, 2018)

i'm sending Shinzo Abe a link to this thread on twitter!


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 20, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


In other words, we received no benefit from diversity.


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 20, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


None from your line


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 20, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


What have "Natives" and "Mexicans" ever done to make this country great?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 20, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


I wouldn't argue with that, numskull.


----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .


*Most Asian countries are.*
*Just look how the Vietnamese treats the offspring of the military from the 'Nam War.*
*And see what China is doing to Christians and Muslims.*

*However, you will never see the Left say a thing about it.*


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 21, 2018)

“Remarkably, the U.S. government gave Japan foreign aid – money purportedly going to an underdeveloped country – to build a rail infrastructure far superior to our own.”


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> What about Singapore?
> Why aren’t these nations following the U.S. if diversity is so awesome for natives? Why aren’t their politicians encouraging thirdworld nations to send them their flunkies?




Japan has been increasing immigration for the past several decades.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 21, 2018)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .



Perhaps you can explain how “diversity” was responsible for us winning WWII.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2018)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .




You reveal your ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2018)

The Melting Pot is still working just fine.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 21, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Melting Pot is still working just fine.



Hahaha....especially in Mexifornia where the poverty level is near 30%, where hundreds of thousands are homeless, where 12% of the US population lives as does 33% of the nations welfare recipients, where quality of life is ranked last, where it’s feast or famine, where strangers can’t communicate, where Americans are foreigners on their own soil, where learning English is the primary curriculum in elementary schools, where illegal aliens are considered our best “citizens”.
Yep, it’s working sweet for the Brown cockroaches....no doubt about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Melting Pot is still working just fine.
> ...





Oh, the little girl is still scared.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 21, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I’m terrified.
Tell us, how is the “melting pot working just fine”...tell us how the natives are benefiting from said melting pot would you please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Clearly you are.  Immigrants today are assimilating culturally, linguistically, and economically just as those who came before them did. If anything, they are doing so faster than previous generations of immigrants did. Stop being a hysterical little bitch.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 21, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What about Singapore?
> ...


What, to 10 people a year?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 21, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Haha...you are so full of shit.




Now back to the premise of the thread...we get it, you’re totally ecstatic about illegals being paid to fuck the place up...cool...but tell us how are natives benefiting from this “melting pot”?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 21, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



He/she is a liar...Japan hasn’t imported a single thirdworlder.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...




No


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Ignorant buffoon


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 21, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Haha...you are so full of shit.





Now back to the premise of the thread...we get it, you’re totally ecstatic about illegals being paid to fuck the place up...cool...but tell us how are natives benefiting from this “melting pot”?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...





Proof?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2018)

José said:


> The big irony behind iceberg's post is the fact that the "racial diversification" (code word for genocide) of America, Britain, Canada and so many other western nations was implemented totally against the will of their populations who were *NEVER* consulted about the outrage through a plebiscite.



Oh, you're one of those, are you?  

Breaking news. The rich see your dumb white trash ass as no better than the darkies they are bringing in to replace you. That person of color next to you is in the same boat you are in.


----------



## José (Dec 22, 2018)

> Originally posted by *JoeB*
> Oh, you're one of those, are you?
> 
> Breaking news. The rich see your dumb white trash ass as no better than the darkies they are bringing in to replace you. That person of color next to you is in the same boat you are in.



Nobody is talking about class struggle here, JoeB...

This is not the topic of the thread....

The topic is a mental disease thinly disguised as a socio-political ideology known as multiracialism according to which America has to destroy one of the fundamental pillars of the nation, a pillar that identifies America as part of the western civilization: its white majority, just like the Asian majority identifies Japan and China as part of the asian civilization.

Stop sounding like a patient of Bellevue walking down the corridors shouting "*I AM JESUS!!*", "*I AM  NAPOLEON BONAPART!!*" and denounce the multiracialist ideology for what it really is:

An ideology that is not only politically absurd (a nation destroying one of its fundamental elements) but also a genocidal ideology that aims at "*destroying in whole or in part a racial or ethnic group*" (UN definition of genocide).


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2018)

You would have to look long and hard to find any Japanese or Chinese or Korean for that matter person who would use a term as stupid as “the Asian civilization. “


----------



## José (Dec 22, 2018)

Asian civilization is an umbrella designation for all the civilizations that flourished in the Far East.

And I didn't have to look long and hard to find a total ignoramus with the IQ of a mentally retarded oyster who failed miserably at refuting the point I made in my previous post.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 22, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> What about Singapore?
> Why aren’t these nations following the U.S. if diversity is so awesome for natives? Why aren’t their politicians encouraging thirdworld nations to send them their flunkies?


Japan just relaxed its immigration rules unfortunately. The white man needs to regain his viking spirit and fight for what is right.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 22, 2018)

Israel needs to open its borders! They push invasion on ALL other nations but don't allow it for themselves.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2018)

José said:


> Asian civilization is an umbrella designation for all the civilizations that flourished in the Far East.
> 
> ....




 Made up and used exclusively by racist dumbasses attempting to generalize a great variety of cultures and societies histories peoples languages etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2018)

Odium said:


> Israel needs to open its borders! They push invasion on ALL other nations but don't allow it for themselves.




 So, every thread has to be about your stupid cowardly anti-Semitism? Is that what you’re saying?


----------



## Preacher (Dec 22, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Are there any another nations with politicians pushing policies to encourage diversification and illegal migration?
> Why or why not?
> I’m genuinely curious.


Europe and Australia. Thing is its not usually actual people of that nation ALL these people that push invasion are Jews or Jewish Lackey's. Just look who was behind the 1965 immigration act. Sure Kennedy was the gentile face of it but Jews were pushing from behind the scenes. By having a white gentile face to it,it was made to seem OK and fine....


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2018)

Odium said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any another nations with politicians pushing policies to encourage diversification and illegal migration?
> ...





 Off topic idiot trolling.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 22, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What about Singapore?
> ...


They said the same thing for Russia and Hungary BOTH of which have reversed those trends and do not NEED invaders. Its the entire goal,make things so harsh for the native population that they reduce the amount of children they are having then claim we need to bring in more invaders that don't belong here to replace them. Its called genocide according to the UN definition.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 22, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> This country is changing rapidly, and no amount of dreaming or fussing can change that fact.
> 
> It is what it is.  Deal with it.  For a change.


Oh it will be either returned to what MY founding fathers intended this to be or we will insure it won't exist at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2018)

Odium said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This country is changing rapidly, and no amount of dreaming or fussing can change that fact.
> ...




Who is “we,” and how do you imagine doing ANYTHING?


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 22, 2018)

Odium said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This country is changing rapidly, and no amount of dreaming or fussing can change that fact.  It is what it is.  Deal with it.  For a change.
> ...


Okay Rambo, sure.
.


----------



## AceRothstein (Dec 22, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Are you brain dead? You don't know what moving goalposts are.


----------



## AceRothstein (Dec 22, 2018)

Odium said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This country is changing rapidly, and no amount of dreaming or fussing can change that fact.
> ...


Watch out for Billy Badass over here.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2018)

Odium said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This country is changing rapidly, and no amount of dreaming or fussing can change that fact.
> ...




Well bigmouth? What do you imagine you can or would do?


----------



## Preacher (Dec 22, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Last chapter of Turner Diaries...I will make it come true with honor and no fear! I doubt you know what I mean but I am sure some do here.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 22, 2018)

AceRothstein said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Obviously you love nothing enough to die for it. Sad really.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2018)

Odium said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...






You are so full of shit it’s coming out of your ears. You would never do anything; you will never do anything, bigmouth. You’re nothing but noise. No balls whatsoever.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 23, 2018)

Odium said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Sounds like a threat of violence.
.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Lol. Go read the book. A promise is not a threat.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2018)

Timmy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




Ignorant nonsense


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> ....the Japanese living standard is much lower ....





??????


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2018)

José said:


> Japan absorbs thousands of JAPANESE immigrants every year, JoeB... mainly from Brazil the country that has the largest Japanese population outside Japan.
> 
> They want nothing to do with the multiracialist madness of the West...
> 
> They look at what's happening in the US and think "this country is batshit crazy".




 You have never spoken to a Japanese person in your life.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> We were once proud of being a "melting pot". ...




We still are.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 2, 2019)

Timmy said:


> ....
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .



There is racism everywhere, by the way.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...





And of course he never did anything.


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> What about Singapore?
> Why aren’t these nations following the U.S. if diversity is so awesome for natives? Why aren’t their politicians encouraging thirdworld nations to send them their flunkies?


Dude you are a known racist on this board, and your ignorance is the source.....in Singapore 1 in 4 singaporian is a foreigner....also in Japan there are millions of immigrants. WTF are you always talking about? don't you get tired of making false claims? Have you ever been to those countries?


----------



## leecross (Feb 3, 2019)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .


Maybe so, but at least they aren't being Islamized.

Sent from my LG-M154 using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What about Singapore?
> ...


There are not millions of immigrants in Japan.  The country is notorious for not allowing immigration, especially Muslims.   You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...




Yes there are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


_
Immigration to Japan - Wikipedia

According to the Japanese Ministry of Justice, the number of foreign residents in Japan has steadily increased in the post Second World War period, and the number of foreign residents (excluding illegal immigrants and short-term foreign visitors and tourists staying less than 90 days in Japan) was more than 2.23 million at the end of 2015.[1] With an estimated population of 127.11 million in 2015,[2] the resident foreign population in Japan amounts to approximately 1.75% of the total population.
_​Note: foreign residents are not allowed to become citizens.  They nor their children will ever be citizens.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


​


So, millions.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ......
> ​Note: foreign residents are not allowed to become citizens.  They nor their children will ever be citizens.






Wrong again, fool.


----------



## Norman (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



This is the part where they bury their heads in sand.

2% of total population. We have more illegals than that.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

Norman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Who has done that?


----------



## Norman (Feb 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



For example: Unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

Norman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...




How, specifically?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




...silence...


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


There are thousands of muslims who live in Japan and also lot of converts....and 4ons of mosques as well. I'll volunteer to show you around.


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


At first your believed a circulated lie, when I told you there are millions of immigrants now you talking about citizenship. 
I say this all the time, Americans in general are known for their ignorance about world affairs....the so called righties are far worse than liberals and that's what makes them more likely to be hateful, judgemental and racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Don't kid yourself. The lefties are just as judgmental, racist, and hateful as anyone.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


They aren't immigrants.  Japan only allow a handful of Muslims to enter the country every year, and they aren't eligible to become citizens.

Muslim population in Japan increases with Islamic demands​
_In the absence of official statistics on Muslims in Japan, demographic estimates range from between 70,000 to 120,000 Muslim residents with about 10 percent of that number being Japanese. The majority of estimates of the Muslim population in Japan are around 100,000. According to some sources, there were 30,000 Muslims in Japan in 1982._​


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They live and let live unlike the uneducated angry righties. 
20 years in an ultra blue city as a Muslim,  the only 2 racist and bigoted ***** I came across were Republicans (I know them).


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




You are talking out your ass, just parroting shit you read on the internet.


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Dude you ate a prime example of how messed up trump voters are and American culture is....you have 0 clue about Japan. Ever stepped a foot there? Or you just form opinions on what bigoted media sources tell you ?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Immigrants are people who are eligible to become citizens.   Japan has a little over a million foreign residents, but they aren't citizens.  They can't vote and the can be kicked out any time the government wants to terminate their visas


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



"Bigoted media sources?"  How do you know they are bigoted?  Why should I believe anything you post?


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Because maybe I have been to Japan , have Japanese friends ? 
Let's be honest geography, world affairs is not your strongest asset. So let's not debate me and I proved you wrong from thestart. 
You wanna be bigot , be it just dont show false information and expect us to say amen.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Going to Japan isn't proof that you know a fucking thing about the country.  I just posted the statistics, moron.  If you got different statistics, let's see em.


----------



## WillPower (Feb 3, 2019)

Timmy said:


> Yes . 78 years later they are still our bitch .  They can’t even have a real military.  All their neighbors hate them.  China would enslave their asses if not for us .
> 
> Nature itself favors diversity .  The US is the #1 superpower because of it .



Timmy....I don't know why we keep sending Lassie out to rescue you.  Yeah, Japan is "our bitch".....that's how they stole our automobile, television and radio,appliance, musical instruments and motorcycle and bicycle and lawnmower and construction equipment businesses from us...by being "our bitch".


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




 Instead of just admitting you were wrong you are now trying to make up definitions from out  your ass. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Look st this guy haha....dude be angry at yourself for being dumb and brainwashed...is not my fault.


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Hahahaha wow no wonder trump made it.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





 Foreigners can become citizens of Japan.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




  No, they really don’t. Their ideology won’t allow it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Yeah, it happens on rare occasions.  How many in the last 10 years have become citizens?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 3, 2019)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .


That's not true.  Have you not been listening to the buttfucking commie horde?

1.  America

huge gap

2.  Other nation with white people

3-Xxxx. Everyone else.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




 Over 10,000


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


in 10 years?  that's 1000 per year.  That's virtually nothing.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





 No one said it was a comparison to the US but you, dumbass.


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You go4 debunked once again...but cant admit you were wrong.


----------



## Issa (Feb 3, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


1000 is nothing? American education system to blame pr the right wing media? OMG this guy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Then what are you comparing it to?  What does the word "plenty" mean when referring to Japanese immigration? Apparently it doesn't mean jack shit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You have a vivid imagination.  Unkotare confirmed what I posted.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yeah, it's a big fat nothing.  We have over 1 million legal immigrants per year, and anywhere between 400 K and 700K illegal immigrants.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 3, 2019)

Timmy said:


> How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> 
> Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world by the way .



Another lecture from "The Cat in the hat."

When will we ever learn?

How's that diversity working out for them?

It's working out fine.

They fucking hate "Whitey" as much as you do...

And you want to reminisce about 70 years ago.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 3, 2019)

Timmy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


No...

FFS humanity favors " tolerance."

They be "Our Bitch" because we nearly wiped out their existence because they didn't understand "tolerance." And we won't allow them to have a military because of it.

We are the number 1 superpower because we will drop a bomb on your ass.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 3, 2019)

boilermaker55 said:


> Do  you live in Japan?
> 
> Does it strike anyone else that is not a tDrumpester, that when someone on the board makes a comparison to the health care sys
> 
> ...


Engrish, please!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2019)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...





 What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 3, 2019)

America was founded as a colony for British migrants who displaced the Natives, followed by other European migrants as well as Asian migrants in the post-war era. It is supposed to be diverse by default in contrast to other small nation states such as Japan or Finland, which are so small that only few ethnic groups can fit in. Japan's second largest ethnic group is Koreans (1 million), whose ancestors were taken to Japan as factory workers in the prewar era when Korea was a Japanese colony. It is strange that some K-pop singers still can speak Japanese fluently.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2019)

ThirdTerm said:


> America was founded as a colony for British migrants who displaced the Natives, followed by other European migrants as well as Asian migrants in the post-war era. It is supposed to be diverse by default in contrast to other small nation states such as Japan or Finland, which are so small that only few ethnic groups can fit in. Japan's second largest ethnic group is Koreans (1 million), whose ancestors were taken to Japan as factory workers in the prewar era when Korea was a Japanese colony. It is strange that some K-pop singers still can speak Japanese fluently.






Wow, so far off base...


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2019)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...





Stupid post.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2019)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > How’d that non diversity work out for them?  Oh, they got there ass beat in WW2 .
> ...








Drunk post?


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 4, 2019)

Oizumi is home to roughly 4,000 Brazilians — about one-tenth of the local population. This is quite similar to Polish towns popping up in Britain, where Poles make up 10% of the local population. The number of foreign nationals who lived in Japan as of the end of 2017 grew 7.5 percent from a year earlier to hit a record high of 2,561,848. The foreign population of Japan comprises about 2% of Japan's total population, which is set rise sharply after the introduction of the guest worker program.  



> The largest numbers are concentrated in Toyota, Ōizumi, where it is estimated that up to 15% of the population speaks Portuguese as their native language, and Hamamatsu, which contains the largest population of Brazilians in Japan.[13] Brazilians are not particularly concentrated in larger cities such as Tokyo or Osaka. Brazilians tend to be more concentrated where there are large factories, as most who first moved to Japan tended to work in automobile plants and the like.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 6, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> What about Singapore?
> Why aren’t these nations following the U.S. if diversity is so awesome for natives? Why aren’t their politicians encouraging thirdworld nations to send them their flunkies?



LOL...you don't know much about Japan, do you?

Japan's population is shrinking.

Japan - total population 2012-2022 | Statistic

That is an absolute disaster for long term GDP growth...especially so for a nation that is aging fast.

Plus, Japan has BY FAR the highest debt to GDP ratio in the world.

http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/countries-by-national-debt/

Japan is in deep shit...unless they get their women to pop out a LOT more babies, they will have no choice but to abandon their xenophobic nonsense or their country will eventually collapse.

So much for your example of Japan doing well by remaining 'pure'.








We are done here.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 6, 2019)

McRocket said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What about Singapore?
> ...





“Xenophobic”?

Huh?


----------



## boilermaker55 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sorry you are illiterate.
sei stupido come sembra


Yousaidwhat said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > Do  you live in Japan?
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2019)

See what happened to Sparta if you'd like to see what closed borders look like.


----------



## Correll (Feb 9, 2019)

McRocket said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What about Singapore?
> ...





Their inability to control their debt is a real problem. Seems to be systemic to the modern First World nation.


But regardless how it plays out for all of us, when it is done, Japan will still be Japanese.


----------

